# Porto - Bayern Monaco. 15 Aprile 2015. Ore 20.45. Tv Sky.



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2015)

Domani Mercoledì 15 Aprile il Bayern giocherà i quarti di finale di andata in Portogallo contro il Porto. La squadra di Guardiola è la favorita numero 1 per la vittoria finale e la sfida contro il Porto dovrebbe essere semplice.

Tuttavia, la squadra tedesca ha un problema in infermeria. Anzi, un grande problema. Domani dovranno fare a meno Ribery, Benatia, Arjen Robben, David Alaba , Javi Martinez e Schweinsteiger. Praticamente una squadra di titolari.

Lahm è appena tornato da un infortunio che lo ha tenuto fuori 3 mesi, mentre Thiago Alcantara è appena torna da un infortunio di 6 mesi.

Il Porto, invece, quest'anno in champions non ha ancora perso ed ha un certo Brahimi che ha segnato 5 gol in questa competizione 


Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Sky

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

UP

Nonostante le assenze, sarà un passeggiata per i bavaresi. Magari scappa il pareggio, al ritorno il Porto sarà asfaltato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> UP
> 
> Nonostante le assenze, sarà un passeggiata per i bavaresi. *Magari scappa il pareggio, al ritorno il Porto sarà asfaltato*


Sono d'accordo, o vince il Bayern di poco o ci scappa anche l'X, poi al ritorno sarà Over 4.5


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2015)

Prevedo una partita da X anche per via delle tante assenze del Monaco. Al ritorno li asfalteranno come fatto con lo Shaktar


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Rigore porto ma Martinez si era mangiato un gol 

Per me era espulsione per Neuer


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Gol Quaresma su rigore


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

2-0 Quaresma

Mamma mia la difesa del Bayern

Dante ed Alonso hanno regalato due gol


----------



## Dany20 (15 Aprile 2015)

Non ci posso credere.


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 2-0 Quaresma
> 
> Mamma mia la difesa del Bayern
> 
> Dante ed Alonso hanno regalato due gol



Io stro tremando pensando a quello che potrebbe succedere con la Juve.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2015)

Dio mio, passa il Porto e la juve vince la cl. È scritto.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 2-0 Quaresma
> 
> Mamma mia la difesa del Bayern
> 
> Dante ed Alonso hanno regalato due gol



Se passa il Porto, in semifinale becca i gobbi al 200%


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Il Porto, comunque, non è che giochi tanto eh.. non sanno manco loro come fanno a stare sul 2-0


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Bene, bene.

Gol di Alcantara


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Gol Alcantara
2-1


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2015)

come volevasi dimostrare...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (15 Aprile 2015)

Ucci ucci sento odor di portoghesucci (orco Allegri cit.)


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2015)

2010.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Che papera stava combinando Neuer


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2015)

Dio mio, passa il Porto e la juve vince la cl. È scritto.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dio mio, passa il Porto e la juve vince la cl. È scritto.



non può passare il porto, dai


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non può passare il porto, dai



Infatti. Mi aspetto che pareggino nel secondo tempo e al ritorno sarà un massacro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Aprile 2015)

Ma Robben neanche in panchina? quando rientra? e Schweinsteiger?

E' proprio l'anno della Juventus


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2015)

non esattamente sorpreso, mi aspettavo che il Porto in casa gliela facesse sudare, oh il Bayern in Ucraina ha fatto 0-0 con la formazione tipo...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Comunque non puoi dare rigore e non rosso a Neuer.

Era chiara occasione da gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Mi aspetto che pareggino nel secondo tempo e al ritorno sarà un massacro.



ma anche finisse 4-1 passa poi il bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

3-1 Porto Martinez

Boateng :faceapalm:


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

comunque Guardiola


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

Cristo santo. Questi escono sul serio.


----------



## Alex (15 Aprile 2015)

comunque i centrali del bayern sono scandalosi


----------



## 666psycho (15 Aprile 2015)

colpaccio porto, ma passerà il porto


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2015)

prima dante ora boatengo...Stasera Bonera poteva starci tranquillamente tra i titolari nella difesa del bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> prima dante ora boatengo...Bonera poteva starci tranquillamente tra i titolari nella difesa del bayern



E David Luiz dall'altra parte

Arridatemi i vecchi centrali di una volta...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se passa il Porto, in semifinale becca i gobbi al 200%



No aspetta ma la Juve non si becca la vincente di Atletico-Real  io pensavo cosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> No aspetta ma la Juve non si becca la vincente di Atletico-Real  io pensavo cosi.



sì rifà il sorteggio, ecco beccano la più scarsa possibile


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> No aspetta ma la Juve non si becca la vincente di Atletico-Real  io pensavo cosi.



No, ci sono i sorteggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, ci sono i sorteggi



ahhh o.o ero stra convinta che fossero già state sorteggiate le semifinali e che andavano contro o real o atletico.




Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì rifà il sorteggio, ecco beccano la più scarsa possibile



ERo stra convinta che beccassero o Real o ATletico, io spero passino ovviamente le più forti


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2015)

Va beh "me ne vado" passa il Porto e beccheranno gli altri fortunelli ormai è scritto.


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2015)

Oh ma non è che Porto-Monaco stile 2004


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2015)

Se passa il Porto (ma non voglio crederci) la Juventus diventa obbligatoriamente la prima favorita. Perché in una finale col Farsa Allegri si mangerebbe Luis Enrique


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2015)

Al ritorno, nonostante la debacle attuale (dati i molti infortuni) ne fanno 4. Il Porto in Germania verra' stuprato.


----------



## Renegade (15 Aprile 2015)

Al ritorno passa il Bayern con un netto 4-0. Chiaramente devono fare almeno 3 gol, o sono fuori. Ma se concedono il golletto al Porto... Comunque meglio così. Sin dall'inizio di stagione ho dato per scontato la vittoria della CL da parte del Bayern Monaco. Speriamo esca. Finalmente si vedrebbe una finale nuova e imprevedibile.

Guardiola al Monaco è un flop totale, comunque. Dopo il 4-0 dell'anno scorso, ecco un altra sconfitta che non ci doveva essere. E poi si critica Mourinho...


----------



## robs91 (15 Aprile 2015)

Quanto godo
Dispiace solo per le ammonizioni di Danilo e Alex Sandro che erano diffidati...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se passa il Porto (ma non voglio crederci) la Juventus diventa obbligatoriamente la prima favorita. Perché in una finale col Farsa Allegri si mangerebbe Luis Enrique



Ma la prima favorita per chi??? Per voi 2-3 del forum??Con il Real e il Barca ora vien fuori che vi Gobbi sono obbligatoriamente favoriti...


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2015)

Io continuo a dirlo e voi immagino continuerete a non credermi. E' l'anno della juventus.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Aprile 2015)

godo abbastanza. 

di cosa beccherà la juve me ne frego, una bella lezione ai crucchi è sempre storia. 
poi magari al ritorno ne fanno 4, ma almeno se la devono sudare la qualificazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a dirlo e voi immagino continuerete a non credermi. E' l'anno della juventus.



Siete tu e gli allegriani. Per me vista la prestazione di ieri sera, hanno poche chances. Poi raga ogniqualvolta i gobbi o l'inter vanno in semifinale dite che il loro anno. Diciamo le stesse cose ogni anno....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2015)

In condizioni normali godrei, ma non ci riesco in nessun modo perchè è già certo all'orizzonte lo scontato Porto-Juve in semifinale.
Mentre noi abbiamo beccato per mille volte consecutive il Barcellona già nelle prime eliminatorie.

Riusciranno ad affrontare una squadra tra le più blasonate prima di vincere questa coppa? O Real-Barcellona si autodistruggeranno e la coppa sarà assegnata a tavolino senza finale?


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2015)

Se rientrano Ribery e Robben li asfaltano al ritorno, il Porto tra l'altro sarà senza Danilo e Sandro.


----------



## Renegade (15 Aprile 2015)

Ah Roten ha ragionissima. Allegri porta tranquillamente all'asilo Luis Enrique. Ha divorato tatticamente il Barcellona col Milan più mediocre della storia, figuriamoci ora. I blaugrana devono augurarsi di stare alla larga dalla Juve, perché l'allenatore è il loro limite più grande.


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma la prima favorita per chi??? Per voi 2-3 del forum??Con il Real e il Barca ora vien fuori che vi Gobbi sono obbligatoriamente favoriti...



Come se Barca, Real o Atletico facessero ridere


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Aprile 2015)

È inutile, questo è l'anno della Juve...


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a dirlo e voi immagino continuerete a non credermi. E' l'anno della juventus.


E' incredibile

Cioè questi rischiano di vincere la champions giocando col dortmund da serie b (passando il girone da secondi), il monaco, il porto e l'albinoleffe.
Tra le big ad oggi l'unica veramente in forma sembra il barcellona. Gli episodi a favore.
Sono questi venti a favore che ti fanno vincere i trofei, anche quando sulla carta non dovrebbe essere così.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È inutile, questo è l'anno della Juve...




I Have a nightmare:


Semifinali:

Porto-Giuve

ATL Madrid-Barça

Finale Giuve-Atl. Madrid

Vince la Giuve


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I Have a nightmare:
> 
> 
> Semifinali:
> ...



Piu che possibile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I Have a nightmare:
> 
> 
> Semifinali:
> ...



sicuro..comunque per me il porto è superiore alla juve


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Siete tu e gli allegriani. Per me vista la prestazione di ieri sera, hanno poche chances. Poi raga ogniqualvolta i gobbi o l'inter vanno in semifinale dite che il loro anno. Diciamo le stesse cose ogni anno....



Ma ieri sera conta relativamente...il Bayern di stasera se per questo avrebbe meno chances, idem il Real visto agli ottavi. 
A me sinceramente non sembra così assurda l'ipotesi di una juve campione. Oltretutto negli ultimi 3 anni l'hanno sfiorata Atletico e Borussia e l'ha vinta un Chelsea che tra semifinale e finale ha fatto 3 tiri.
Poi la partita di stasera del Bayern dimostra come di squadre imbattibili non ce ne siano. 
Infine, come dice [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION] si vede dai piccoli segnali che è il loro anno. Beccando Porto in semifinale e Atletico in finale sarebbero la prima squadra a vincere la champions giocando di fatto l'Europa League.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2015)

Attenti alla Juve , sta volgendo tutto a loro favore


----------



## Renegade (15 Aprile 2015)

Solo due squadre hanno vinto la Champions, nell'era moderna, dominandola col proprio gioco. Milan di Sacchi/Capello/Ancelotti e Barcellona di Guardiola. 

Tutte le altre hanno avuto dei cali o comunque hanno avuto episodi favorevoli. Questo fa capire che nella CL al di là del tasso tecnico ciò che conta maggiormente è la fortuna. Non si vince quella Coppa senza un pizzico di fortuna.

E quest'anno la fortuna è dalla parte della Juventus.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I Have a nightmare:
> 
> 
> Semifinali:
> ...



è quello che dicevo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Aprile 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ma non è che Porto-Monaco stile 2004



magari, sono stanco delle solite squadre


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Aprile 2015)

dietro la Juventus e sicuramente la squadra piu forte e organizata, questo in champions conta eccome, poi secondo io restano favorite Bayern Monaco, Barcelona, Real Madrid e Atletico in quel ordine

al momento solo il PSG e gia fuori


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma ieri sera conta relativamente...il Bayern di stasera se per questo avrebbe meno chances, idem il Real visto agli ottavi.
> A me sinceramente non sembra così assurda l'ipotesi di una juve campione. Oltretutto negli ultimi 3 anni l'hanno sfiorata Atletico e Borussia e l'ha vinta un Chelsea che tra semifinale e finale ha fatto 3 tiri.
> Poi la partita di stasera del Bayern dimostra come di squadre imbattibili non ce ne siano.
> Infine, come dice [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION] si vede dai piccoli segnali che è il loro anno. Beccando Porto in semifinale e Atletico in finale sarebbero la prima squadra a vincere la champions giocando di fatto l'Europa League.


Il Bayern aveva molto assenti, aldila' che la Juve col Portò non avrebbe vita facile, anzi.....


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con il Real e il Barca ora vien fuori che vi Gobbi sono obbligatoriamente favoriti...



Il Real va fuori. Del Farsa ho già parlato.


----------



## Mou (16 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi io sono contento che alcuni vedano una Juventus campione d'Europa, ma andiamo coi piedi di piombo, ancora dobbiamo qualificarci alle semifinali


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Aprile 2015)

Stamani vedo tante prese in giro verso David Luiz... ma niente contro il Bayern che ha preso 3 gol da dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Aprile 2015)

Porto - Bayern sembrava una partita di Serie A.


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2015)

Ma mi spiegate come potremo ambire a vincere la coppa se ancora non abbiamo eliminato il Monaco? Potevo capire se avessimo vinto 3-0, ma alla luce del sole è ancora tutto aperto.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma mi spiegate come potremo ambire a vincere la coppa se ancora non abbiamo eliminato il Monaco? Potevo capire se avessimo vinto 3-0, ma alla luce del sole è ancora tutto aperto.



Ma infatti. Comunque ci sarebbe la semifinale. E poi la finale.


----------



## danyaj87 (16 Aprile 2015)

Sperare che la juve vinca la champions per avere Conte prima possibile a tentare l'impresa dell'europa. Cosa mi tocca sperare.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern aveva molto assenti, aldila' che la Juve col Portò non avrebbe vita facile, anzi.....



Assenti o no, ha già un piede e mezzo fuori. Alcune assenze poi sono croniche...Robben e Ribery ormai sono più le volte che non ci sono o sono a mezzo servizio che le altre...
Il Porto sicuramente sarebbe un'insidia per chiunque, ma dubito che la juve farebbe gli stessi errori del Bayern.
Per il resto l'unica vera insidia per loro è l'Atletico. E' l'unica squadra sulla quale non è facile adattare il proprio gioco. Con Bayern e Barca è molto più semplice e Allegri ha già dimostrato di saperlo fare.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Aprile 2015)

Guardiola rimane un genio assoluto imo, oramai mi sono convertito


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Real va fuori. Del Farsa ho già parlato.


Te davi la coppa a Torino gia' 2 anni fa. Dai la Juve obbligatoriamente favorita, ma non mi giustifichi fatti sta cosa e peraltro ripeti il concetto ogniqualvolta vanno agli ottavi-quarti. Real e Barca sono nettamente piu' forti (e' oggettivo)e passeranno entrambi, con il Bayern tutt'altro che eliminato. Poi se mi giustifichi la tua convizione per il fatto che ci sia Allegri, allora alzo le mani....

Comunque torniamo in the topic


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2015)

Al ritorno sarà tutt'altra musica, vedrete!


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Aprile 2015)

Lo trovo mooooolto difficile che il Bayern possa uscire contro il Porto, certo ovviamente non può giocare senza difensori come l'andata però nel frattempo può recuperare giocatori importanti come Robben e Ribery e farcela, anche perchè avrebbe del clamoroso


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Te davi la coppa a Torino gia' 2 anni fa. Dai la Juve obbligatoriamente favorita, ma non mi giustifichi fatti sta cosa e peraltro ripeti il concetto ogniqualvolta vanno agli ottavi-quarti.



vedrai


----------



## Butcher (17 Aprile 2015)

Champions alla Juve e Europa League al Napoli?


----------

